# Ice Fishing Line - What to use??



## bighermHK45

This season will be the first time I will be ice fishing with my own gear, house, etc. So, I need some advice in what to use for fishing line and how to setup the reels.

I will be using tip ups outside and poles inside the heated fish house.
I will be mainly after walleye, but whatever panfish happen along I will not turn away.

SO: 
For the tip ups what test line and brand line is recommended?

How do I set up a ice fishing reel? Do I need backing line? How much (length) of line should there be on the reel? And what test/brand line is recommended?

If there is other reference material out there that I can use to learn more about this, please send them my way.

Thanks


----------



## njsimonson

Herm -

For tip-ups I always spool with the black 50 or 100# dacron line, because when I do use them, it's mostly for pike, plus I think the dacron spools easier and leaves less chances for windknots and when frozen pulls loose easier than mono or superline. From that point, you can just add on a swivel at the end of the dacron and add leaders of varying lengths and types. If you're fishing clear water, you can use floro or mono, or Fireline if you can get away with it in less-clear waters. Plus you can change up hooks too in order to stay legal. Remember what type of leader you're using when you have a fish on. Superlines can be horsed a little more but mono will break easier. Pike on dacron are the best, you just hand play them and can be more aggressive.

For panfish, I like small L or ML springbobber rods, like the St. Croix Legend or the Jason Mitchell series from Clam. You can use those for walleyes too in bigger sizes like M. The springbobber has "revolutionized" (I quote that because it has been around for decades, but only come into vogue the last 6 years or so) fishing, and I highly recommend learning how to use one.

I don't use backing on my ice reels. I've never been spooled, because generally I just swap line out at the beginning of every season. I fill the reel to capacity if possible, or until the spool runs out of line.

There's an old book by In-Fisherman from the early days of modern Ice Fishing - Ice Fishing Secrets, from 1990 I think - it's dated material, but good tips all around for a variety of fishing situations. Best of luck!

If you're fishing panfish, try to have one rod set up with 2# test. If you're fishing walleye, you'll want to consider 4# or 6#. I go with Berkley Micro Ice from season to season - but I fish a lot of panfish too, so I don't stray much like I did when I fished a lot of pike back home.


----------



## Nick Roehl

njsimonson said:


> Herm -
> 
> For tip-ups I always spool with the black 50 or 100# dacron line, because when I do use them, it's mostly for pike, plus I think the dacron spools easier and leaves less chances for windknots and when frozen pulls loose easier than mono or superline. From that point, you can just add on a swivel at the end of the dacron and add leaders of varying lengths and types. If you're fishing clear water, you can use floro or mono, or Fireline if you can get away with it in less-clear waters. Plus you can change up hooks too in order to stay legal. Remember what type of leader you're using when you have a fish on. Superlines can be horsed a little more but mono will break easier. Pike on dacron are the best, you just hand play them and can be more aggressive.
> 
> For panfish, I like small L or ML springbobber rods, like the St. Croix Legend or the Jason Mitchell series from Clam. You can use those for walleyes too in bigger sizes like M. The springbobber has "revolutionized" (I quote that because it has been around for decades, but only come into vogue the last 6 years or so) fishing, and I highly recommend learning how to use one.
> 
> I don't use backing on my ice reels. I've never been spooled, because generally I just swap line out at the beginning of every season. I fill the reel to capacity if possible, or until the spool runs out of line.
> 
> There's an old book by In-Fisherman from the early days of modern Ice Fishing - Ice Fishing Secrets, from 1990 I think - it's dated material, but good tips all around for a variety of fishing situations. Best of luck!
> 
> If you're fishing panfish, try to have one rod set up with 2# test. If you're fishing walleye, you'll want to consider 4# or 6#. I go with Berkley Micro Ice from season to season - but I fish a lot of panfish too, so I don't stray much like I did when I fished a lot of pike back home.


Excellent advice right there. I am a huge fan of spring bobber rods as well. They allow you to see very light bites. Something you wouldn't catch with a regular rod. Like mentioned you can't go wrong with any Jason Mitchell or Frabill products.


----------



## bighermHK45

njsimonson said:


> Herm -
> 
> For tip-ups I always spool with the black 50 or 100# dacron line, because when I do use them, it's mostly for pike, plus I think the dacron spools easier and leaves less chances for windknots and when frozen pulls loose easier than mono or superline. From that point, you can just add on a swivel at the end of the dacron and add leaders of varying lengths and types. If you're fishing clear water, you can use floro or mono, or Fireline if you can get away with it in less-clear waters. Plus you can change up hooks too in order to stay legal. Remember what type of leader you're using when you have a fish on. Superlines can be horsed a little more but mono will break easier. Pike on dacron are the best, you just hand play them and can be more aggressive.
> 
> For panfish, I like small L or ML springbobber rods, like the St. Croix Legend or the Jason Mitchell series from Clam. You can use those for walleyes too in bigger sizes like M. The springbobber has "revolutionized" (I quote that because it has been around for decades, but only come into vogue the last 6 years or so) fishing, and I highly recommend learning how to use one.
> 
> I don't use backing on my ice reels. I've never been spooled, because generally I just swap line out at the beginning of every season. I fill the reel to capacity if possible, or until the spool runs out of line.
> 
> There's an old book by In-Fisherman from the early days of modern Ice Fishing - Ice Fishing Secrets, from 1990 I think - it's dated material, but good tips all around for a variety of fishing situations. Best of luck!
> 
> If you're fishing panfish, try to have one rod set up with 2# test. If you're fishing walleye, you'll want to consider 4# or 6#. I go with Berkley Micro Ice from season to season - but I fish a lot of panfish too, so I don't stray much like I did when I fished a lot of pike back home.


nj-

Thanks for the info, I was beginning to think no one used this forum to express opinions or assist others with making educated decisions.

I appreciate the advice. Before I saw your response I had already purchase fluorocarbon and fireline in various # test. I also got 20 and 30 lb test braided line for the tip ups. I will try a couple different setups for catching walleye and go from there. Thanks again.

Herm


----------

